# My first fatty



## alan123 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a good friend that gives me guidance and I decided to finally try for a fatty, since I love breakfast for dinner it had to be a breakfast fatty.

The weave













image.jpeg



__ alan123
__ Apr 10, 2016






Cheddar Jack cheese, bell pepper, onions, potatoes, eggs, salt, pepper and garlic powder.












image.jpeg



__ alan123
__ Apr 10, 2016






I have to confess, I was worried about the roll












image.jpeg



__ alan123
__ Apr 10, 2016






Smoked with apple chips for 3 hours at 250












image.jpeg



__ alan123
__ Apr 10, 2016






Yes I smiled when I saw this after the cut












image.jpeg



__ alan123
__ Apr 10, 2016






Breakfast for dinner and love'n it, my wife said keep this on the menu in the future!












image.jpeg



__ alan123
__ Apr 10, 2016







Thanks for looking.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 10, 2016)

:points:

Great job! You gotta love when a plan comes together!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks great and sounds delicious!

Nice work on your first! I see more fatties in your future


----------



## jeepsjeep (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks great Alan!! I just did my first a few weeks ago!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 12, 2016)

A123, nice job on the first fatty!


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2016)

Alan that looks great I still have not made one myself so Points for you

Richie


----------



## bena (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh that looks tasty!.. Nice job!


----------



## alan123 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the comments and compliments folks!  My wife and I really enjoyed it, I'm planning on making a meal of the last if it today.  But since I enjoyed making and eating it so much I'm racking my small brain for other fatty themes.  Thoughts are a Mexican or taco fatty or one incorporating some kind of pasts and sauce...... Any suggestions or types you have done that turned out well?  Thanks.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 12, 2016)

Alan123 said:


> Thanks for the comments and compliments folks!  My wife and I really enjoyed it, I'm planning on making a meal of the last if it today.  But since I enjoyed making and eating it so much I'm racking my small brain for other fatty themes.  Thoughts are a Mexican or taco fatty or one incorporating some kind of pasts and sauce...... Any suggestions or types you have done that turned out well?  Thanks.


Wow, yer on fire! Search Fatties or look through fatties forum. You'll find plenty of inspiration!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job Alan!

Al


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Alan123 said:


> Thanks for the comments and compliments folks!  My wife and I really enjoyed it, I'm planning on making a meal of the last if it today.  But since I enjoyed making and eating it so much I'm racking my small brain for other fatty themes.  Thoughts are a Mexican or taco fatty or one incorporating some kind of pasts and sauce...... Any suggestions or types you have done that turned out well?  Thanks.


Looks great, well done. Our favorite one to do is an Italian fattie. Mild Italian sausage, provolone, pepperoni and salami wrapped in proscuito. Thumbs Up


----------



## keitha (Apr 15, 2016)

That looks great!


----------

